# Baby in a Movie Theater?



## Jewels06 (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay ladies I need some advice. DH has been asking me since DS was born if we could take him to a movie and for some reason I just have not felt comfortable with it. Is their any reason I should be concerned about taking DS to a movie? The thing that comes to mind for me is how loud they can be. Is that legitimate? Any other reasons? Thanks!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

your ds is 3yo? heack, yeah, you can take him to a movie. i cant think of one reason why you shouldnt. if youre worried about noise, bring a pair of thick headphones (think bose or sennheiser)

while youre at it, why dont you totally freak his freak and take him to a 3D film?!


----------



## Jewels06 (Mar 22, 2010)

DS is just under 5 months old, if he were 3yo I would say sure but at 5 months I'm still a little apprehensive. I have thought about the headphones but I don't think he would stand to have them on. I might just give it a shot though.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

oh i am such a dunce! ha ha i read your siggy wrong. you've been married to daniel for three yrs...daniel is not your 3yo son! sorry LOL

ummm, ok, 5 mo? my ds1 used to fall asleep to loud noises so we took him to movies every weekend. we had no issues at all from doing it. his hearing is fine. i think more of a concern is a baby fussing and crying and upsetting ppl that just paid $10 to see a movie.







thats why i never took ds2!

if you think your LO will be quiet, i'm sure you can take him with no worries.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Check to see if your theater has "parent" movies...large chains often have movies during the week specifically for parents and babies, where they lower the volume and allow strollers in. I brought my baby to her first movie at 3 weeks adjusted age, and she slept through the whole thing!


----------



## Jaesun's Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

There are some movie theaters that offer matinees or other special showing times where crying babies are invited ... just be aware that there will of course be many other parents with crying babies there as well 

There's a website that seemed like a failed attempt to organize this info but ... failed attempts aren't much help.

There's a few theaters in our area that have these special days/times for showing "family friendly" movies but it can be hard to pin down, I think you have to do a lot of creative googling then follow up directly with the theater to be sure, but such events do exist ... hopefully near you


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

me and a mommy friend used to take our babies all the time. when my oldest was a small enough baby to nurse/nap through a movie we would to to the dollar theatre in the early afternoon during the week (when it was deserted).


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

I was a classical music major in college, so maybe I'm a bit freakish about protecting the hearing thing.

I read somewhere (Dr. Sears' website?) that anything that is too loud to have a conversation over in a normal voice is loud enough to damage hearing. We've taken the big boys to a movie twice but won't be doing it again, and certainly not the baby. If you do decide to go, get ear plugs for you and your LO.

Honestly, I prefer snuggling up with DH after the kids are in bed to watch something on Netflix Instant watch. Can't wear your PJs to the theatre


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MammaG* 
I read somewhere (Dr. Sears' website?) that anything that is too loud to have a conversation over in a normal voice is loud enough to damage hearing.

Then movies are definitely fine. Never been to one where I couldn't hear a whisper.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

We took DS to a movie when he was teeny tiny, and he slept all the way through in the Ergo. He's not allowed to see the movie again until he's in high school, though, because it was R-rated


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I took my ds to a few movies efore he was mobile. I just nursed him if he got fussy and he mostly just sleep through most of it. Even when he was awake the noise didn't bothher him. I took advantage of the more portable time because once they are mobile you can't do that anymore. They don't want to sit.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Are babies allowed in theaters in America? Here in France, they have to be 3 years old. My poor friend thought she could just sit in the back and exit if he cried. They made her sit in the lobby while her dh and dd watched the film.

Ugh!


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I took my LO to the movies when he was two weeks old, and I covered his ears with earmuffs. He just slept the whole time...and sadly that was the last time I saw a movie in the theater. But it was Harry Potter dern it, so I HAD to!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
I took my LO to the movies when he was two weeks old, and I covered his ears with earmuffs. He just slept the whole time...and sadly that was the last time I saw a movie in the theater. But it was Harry Potter dern it, so I HAD to!

Ha! So at least I'm not the only one that does this. For almost 7 years, the only movies I ever got to see was the HP movies, usually with a baby in tow. I'd say go, in just a very short couple of months, it will be almost impossible to go with baby.


----------



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

we had no problem taking DS to movies when he was that young. we made sure to go at times where he was more likely to be asleep, and had no problems. i was always scared about the noise, but he didn't even seem to notice it while asleep - i recall watching lord of the rings and jumping with each big noise only to notice DS sleeping soundly . . . . i'd say go - b/c once your baby is a little older you won't be able to


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I took DS to the movies from the time he was only about a month old. I bought the putty type of ear plugs that go externally in your ear, not in you ear canal and just put them on him. He couldn't hear a thing (I tried them on myself), and he would just nap and nurse the entire time. It was great!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I used to take DS to the movies all the time. Our first movie was when he was about 5 weeks old, it was a movies for mommies. I have taken him to regular movies as well. DH had been to over 14 movies before he was 1.

I used to wear him in a sling and then have a cloth diaper to fold and tuck beside his ear in the sling. I would nurse him if he fussed, he usually fell asleep nursing during the previews and sleep through the whole movie. When he got a bit older but not walking yet DH and I would take turns holding him and DH would step out if he got upset and didn't want to nurse. When he started talking we stopped going to movies that were quite and serious and then when he started walking it was game over







The last movie we took him to all he wanted to do was walk around and flip seats, talk to the screen and climb the stairs







. DH pretty much missed the whole movie.

Anyway I say enjoy going to the movies while you can!


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

We've been taking ds since he was just a few months....he would fall asleep or I would nurse him if he awoke or DH would walk with him a bit. Plus we also love the Drive-In Theatre. It is only closed for one month of year! We love it because they always play at least 2 movies and we bring DS a movie of his own to watch in the back seat.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I used to take ds all. the. time. when he was little. I just went with the knowledge that if he got fussy I'd have to leave. I never actually had to leave though. He'd just nurse & sleep in the sling. It was great.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

DS1's first movie was Spiderman 2 (I think, maybe 3, IDK), when he was just a few months old. We took him a few times till he was 1ish and he slept through them. Then we started taking him to see movies again about a year ago - Up and a couple others that I can't think of atm... we'll go see Toy Story 3 when it comes out for sure







I'd like to see How to Train Your Dragon (in 3D of course







but we'll see









Oh, and DS2's first movie was Avatar a couple months ago - he slept right through it  When we were leaving, some other folks saw him and were like "wait... there was a baby in that movie?!?!"


----------



## Jewels06 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all the replies! I guess we will just have to see. DH wants to go to Clash of the Titans and I'd rather go to a quieter movie first to see how things go, maybe How to Train Your Dragon and then take it from there. DS is just now at that stage where when I feed him and there's a noise he has to turn and see what it was, so I don't know if he'll be all that great or not. But if we go this weekend I'll let y'all know how it went! Thanks again!

Julie


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

We always took our kids to movies when we knew that they would cooperate with me wanting them to nurse and fall asleep in the sling. They all have fine hearing now.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

I used to do it. The movie theater isn't really all that loud when compared to a house with a kid or two already in it LOL
The only problem is if the baby gets fussy but when they're real little and the Boobie cures everything- it's super awesome!


----------

